# Glucosamine dosage for dogs? Can you overdose?



## MyRescueCrew (May 8, 2008)

I am putting my Jake on Cosequin and I wanted to put him on the Cosequin DS (Double Strength). The label states that in the DS, each pill contains 500mg's of Glocosamine and 400mg's of Chondroitin. It says it's for larger dogs, and that dogs 25 pounds and over would get 1 pill in the morning, and 1 in the evening, for a total of 1,000mg's of Glucosamine and 800mg's of Chondroitin.

Here's the problem: the DS is out of stock at my vet, and on backorder for at least two weeks, where I would get it for about 50 dollars cheaper than I would anywhere else (with my discount, since I work there) however they have the regular Cosequin for small dogs. It says for dogs 10-24 pounds, they get 1 pill in the morning, 1 in the evening. Each pill contains 250mg's of Glucosamine and 200mg's of Chondroitin, for a total of 500mg's of Glucosamine and 400mg's of Chondroitin a day.

I weighed Jake, he is exactly 24 pounds, 1 pound under the DS label of 25-49 pounds. However, his arthritis is severely bad and I was wondering if I could double dose the regular Cosequin until the DS comes in? Meaning, could I give him 2 Cosequin in the morning, and two in the evening, which would equal 1,000mg's of Glucosamine and 800mg's of Chonrdroitin. This is what a 25 pound dog would get if they took the Cosequin DS, and Jake is 24 pounds.

If any of this makes sense to anyone, is that amount okay? Can you overdose a dog on Glucosamine and/or Chrondroitin? I've heard before you can't, but I wanted to hear from others.


----------



## Esther (Jul 2, 2008)

It is possible to overdose with glucosomine. Symptoms with humans are headache, nauseous, dizzyness, disorientation, throwing up, diarrhoea, obstipation or pain in the joints. These symptoms have been observed by dosages of 30 grams and recovery is 100%. My guess is you should be safe with 1000mg with a dog of 24 pounds. But I'm no vet.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Eddie and Uallis take Cosequin DS. Both are over 100lb and in Uallis's case a GREAT deal over 100lb. Both take 1000mg of Glucosamine and 800mg of Chondroitin every other day. They take it as a preventive though...they have no actual joint problems. I've heard that a symptom of overdose is diarrhea as well but I don't know how common it is. 

Personally, I'd ask the vet to make sure.

ETA: I just looked at my bottle of Cosequin...since a 25-49 lb dog can take 1000 mg...I don't see why a 24lb dog couldn't. It says to keep it at this dosage for 4 to 6 weeks and then decrease it to 1 tab daily for maintenance. But like Esther said, I'm not a vet...so if your uncomfortable or unsure, I'd ask the vet.


----------

